# Daft Punk score Tron Legacy - first cues...



## noiseboyuk (Jul 24, 2010)

I like Daft Punk... I like the look of Tron Legacy... but I'm not sure about these cues from the soundtrack. Look out for the little embedded players under the images. Quality isn't very good, which doesn't help.

http://blogs.1077theend.com/internbryce/2010/07/22/new-daft-punk-zomg/ (http://blogs.1077theend.com/internbryce ... punk-zomg/)

Maybe it'll work in context...


----------



## alphonse (Jul 24, 2010)

here best sound http://www.tuxboard.com/daft-punk-tron-legacy-theme/ /\~O


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 24, 2010)

alphonse @ Sat Jul 24 said:


> here best sound http://www.tuxboard.com/daft-punk-tron-legacy-theme/ /\~O



The 6 actual cues sound the same to me?

Saw the new trailer and the music worked well in that, so a bit more optimistic now....


----------



## Justus (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmm, sounds a bit like "Look what I can do with my new Absynth!"


----------



## MacQ (Jul 24, 2010)

Neat.

~Stu


----------



## midphase (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0322934/

?


----------



## poseur (Jul 25, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0322934/
> 
> ?



not what i've heard, re: orchestration, assistance.
kg is, apprently, a PT-operator/recordist.

d


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

Joseph Trapanese is responsible for the arranging/orchestration. He did a terrific job, imo, and the soundtrack is a good example of combining synths and orchestra. This release is going to get a lot of play on my iPod, that's for sure!


----------



## Ed (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder how much influence Joseph Trapanese had.

Aside from obvious Inception sounding bits I love what Ive heard of the score and I also like the song. Dunno what some of you are moaning about.


----------



## handz (Dec 7, 2010)

It sounds nice.
You must realize that it is sequel for a "retro" movie and the music have that feel. 

As about: Who do the score? Hmm, those orchestrals elements supporting synth rhytms could be done by any composer IMO not so big deal here.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 7, 2010)

This is not a rumour, but a fact, so please stop wondering who did the string, brass lines...



Ned Bouhalassa @ 7/12/2010 said:


> Joseph Trapanese is responsible for the arranging/orchestration.



Also, I think you're being very silly in saying that 'anybody' could have done the orchestral part.


----------



## handz (Dec 7, 2010)

I know.... still, nothing so special about orchestral parts in this score, I believe many peò  ²   ÏÝ¿  ²   Ð–  ²   Ðû  ²   Ð¡  ²   ÐÈ  ²


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bought the score on Amazon for $3.99!
The Grid with Jeff Bridges VO is great. Fun score.
Nice to hear Tonehammer is used! Awesome!


----------



## sevaels (Dec 7, 2010)

This score really is wonderful.

Choco - we can test out your friends theory. I'll meet you half way and we can go catch a taping of 'Conan' and pretend to laugh.

Do I hear Beesons TAIKO on the track Disc Wars? Sounds dead on to me - nice timestretching incorporated too...some Squarepusher/Twin love.

Hump ya later Choco.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 8, 2010)

It's the kind of music that makes the purists in both camps (orchestral, electronic) cringe, but that make me want to keep making tracks.


----------



## musicformedia (Dec 8, 2010)

Been listening to the score non-stop over the past 5 days. I think its enjoyable and fresh.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 8, 2010)

I was pessimistic but it sounds very cool. Some of the SR-based distortion is distracting to me though. Looking forward to seeing it with picture.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 8, 2010)

I think my favourite cue so far is The Grid.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 8, 2010)

Is this the most distortion ever used in a film score?


----------

